# I still dont know what to think about this 1st thing i found ....



## Dewfus (Jun 27, 2020)

Have an idea of what it could be found some simulr ones on line can you guess what this was please help ..and a couple other bottles enjoy ..1st up mystery item


----------



## yacorie (Jun 28, 2020)

Bottle looks like it would have been part of an organic chemistry set up and probably attached to some type of condenser.


----------



## Dewfus (Jun 28, 2020)

yacorie said:


> Bottle looks like it would have been part of an organic chemistry set up and probably attached to some type of condenser.


    I





yacorie said:


> Bottle looks like it would have been part of an organic chemistry set up and probably attached to some type of condenser.


I found 1 almost identical on a 1930s embalming machine lol and I did find it next to an embalming fluid bottle which i find frequently in my spot lol


----------



## yacorie (Jun 28, 2020)

That would make sense too - since they would use similar set ups with drawing from one source to another.

are the embalming fluid bottles all the same?  Love them


----------



## Dewfus (Jun 28, 2020)

yacorie said:


> That would make sense too - since they would use similar set ups with drawing from one source to another.
> 
> are the embalming fluid bottles all the same?  Love them


Only 2 kinds I've seen on"





yacorie said:


> That would make sense too - since they would use similar set ups with drawing from one source to another.
> 
> are the embalming fluid bottles all the same?  Love them


Only found 2 different kinds one from the embalming fluid company md royal bond


----------



## J.R. Collector (Jun 28, 2020)

My first impression was nice bong but chemistry set seems way more likely.


----------



## Dewfus (Jun 28, 2020)

Sarasota941 said:


> My first impression was nice bong but chemistry set seems way more likely.


 sadly it  was my first thought as well lmao looks like it would work well for one ...so I'm told lol hahha


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Jun 28, 2020)

Is that a big glass stirring spoon? 
ROBBYBOBBY64


----------



## Dewfus (Jun 28, 2020)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> Is that a big glass stirring spoon?
> ROBBYBOBBY64


No it's a glass tube that goes with the rest of it not sure what exactly it is I dug up lol


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Jun 28, 2020)

Dewfus said:


> No it's a glass tube that goes with the rest of it not sure what exactly it is I dug up lol


Oh.


----------



## Dewfus (Jun 28, 2020)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> Oh.


Did find one almosrmt identical on a embalming machine from the 30s lol


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Jun 28, 2020)

Dewfus said:


> Did find one almosrmt identical on a embalming machine from the 30s lol


You can be a mortician dewy. 
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## Dewfus (Jun 28, 2020)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> You can be a mortician dewy.
> ROBBYBOBBY64.


Lmao I'll pass


----------



## Roostertodd (Jul 1, 2020)

The brown bottle is most likely an embalming fluid bottle. It may be some sort of embalming contraption.  A lot of of embalmers would rig up stuff to fit a need. ( Yes, I am a Funeral Director) And I do collect old embalming fluid bottles. Todd 973-219-7629


----------



## Dewfus (Jul 2, 2020)

Roostertodd said:


> The brown bottle is most likely an embalming fluid bottle. It may be some sort of embalming contraption.  A lot of of embalmers would rig up stuff to fit a need. ( Yes, I am a Funeral Director) And I do collect old embalming fluid bottles. Todd 973-219-7629





Roostertodd said:


> The brown bottle is most likely an embalming fluid bottle. It may be some sort of embalming contraption.  A lot of of embalmers would rig up stuff to fit a need. ( Yes, I am a Funeral Director) And I do collect old embalming fluid bottles. Todd 973-219-7629


Ok


----------



## LazyGecko10 (Jul 21, 2020)

Vintage JOHN WALKER & SONS Old Whiskey Bottle Kilmarnock Scotland Glass 1930's  | eBay
					

Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Vintage JOHN WALKER & SONS Old Whiskey Bottle Kilmarnock Scotland Glass 1930's at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



					www.ebay.com
				




Looks like you found an early Johnny Walker scotch bottle from the original distillery in Scotland. Was everything found together? maybe the embalming stuff came out of Scotland too? 

I see a story of a Mortician who had struggled handling the gravity of his profession so he drank to help keep away the bad thoughts (or control the spirits he dealt with, lol)


----------



## Dewfus (Jul 21, 2020)

LazyGecko10 said:


> Vintage JOHN WALKER & SONS Old Whiskey Bottle Kilmarnock Scotland Glass 1930's  | eBay
> 
> 
> Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Vintage JOHN WALKER & SONS Old Whiskey Bottle Kilmarnock Scotland Glass 1930's at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!
> ...


Hahahhahhah laughed too hard at that omg ty for the laugh


----------



## brent little (Dec 23, 2020)

Chemistry


----------

